# can i use ebony for smoking?



## jakeseddon (Jun 5, 2009)

can i use any hardwood for smoking as my brother makes snooker cues and has alot of mixed hardwood shavings such as ebony, ash, tulipwood etc.all the wood is seasoned and untreated.


----------



## rivet (Jun 5, 2009)

I wouldn't think so as it has a unique and pungent odor. Now if you have shavings, burn them and see if you like them. I have never heard of anyone ever using ebony to cook or smoke food with.


----------



## lcruzen (Jun 5, 2009)

Jet works better.


----------



## bigsteve (Jun 5, 2009)

As stated, burn some and see if it smells okay.  If so, you may want to start with something small, like a hamburger to see how it tastes.

If you do try it, please let us know how it goes.


----------



## bigsteve (Jun 5, 2009)

I just did a google search.  Couldn't find any links about cooking with Ebony.  Either it's a poor choice, or no one else has tried it..........


----------



## jakeseddon (Jun 5, 2009)

thanks for the advice, i will try a small bit and post my results.


----------



## jakeseddon (Jun 5, 2009)

i think its its not used because of the price, so a bit of me hopes its not great cause itll cost me a fortune!


----------



## bigsteve (Jun 5, 2009)

See, this is where you share your smoked food with your brother, to get free or cheap wood.

Unless of course you're not a good cook, then all bets are off.


----------

